# Sapelo Island Quota Hunt Questions



## Tider79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Does the ferry run each day during the quota hunts? And, are visitors /non-hunters allowed to come to the island during the hunt? My wife isn't interested in hunting and probably won't camp but would would she like to spend some time with me in camp. Thanks


----------



## Southviewoutdoors (Sep 7, 2016)

I am asking that also. Got drawn for 11/18


----------



## Bama B (Sep 7, 2016)

There is no way to get from hunters camp to ferry. The game wardens take the hunters back and forth with gear. after they drop hunters off at stands. You will only be in camp during the day about  four hours between hunt. If there camping with you theres no problem. they can enjoy camp during the day.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 7, 2016)

Normal time for hunt is daylight till 10 first stand pick up.it could take up to 30 minutes to pick every one up get back to camp around 11. They then take you back out around 2 and will start picking up about 30 min after dark depending on time of year.


----------



## tputman (Sep 12, 2016)

Your wife can go with you to camp and it is a nice place to camp in my opinion, but once you are there you are there to stay. Also make sure your wife is ok staying by herself in camp because you will be gone most the day hunting and there is very limited cell service so she probably will not even be able to contact you at all. However if she likes to camp she will have the time of her life.


----------



## tputman (Sep 12, 2016)

I will also be there 11/18. Will be expecting another great time on the island should be a great hunt. Forgot on my previous reply that the ferry does run everyday, but DNR does not go to the ferry dock every day. Camp and the ferry dock are a long ways away from each other.


----------



## DrWally57 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, great info! How do they decide who hunts where?


----------



## tputman (Sep 18, 2016)

You pick the number if you have never been then you ask the DNR folks the will point you in a good direction. Everyone has there favorite spots, but it really doesn't matter most spots are good


----------



## swoods811 (Nov 14, 2016)

does anybody know if the december 1st hunt is archery only?


----------



## tlip89 (Oct 24, 2018)

Would it be plausible to still hunt/stalk instead of sitting in a climber? Or would there be too much of a risk of imposing on another hunter?


----------



## pmimbs (Oct 26, 2018)

December 1st is archery hunt we will be there for that. You have to stay in your spot that you’ve chosen. I wouldn’t recommend still hunting bc most likely you will end up in another spot close to you.


----------



## b rad (Oct 29, 2018)

tlip89 said:


> Would it be plausible to still hunt/stalk instead of sitting in a climber? Or would there be too much of a risk of imposing on another hunter?



u can stalk your number but the numbers are pretty close to each other so you would impose on another hunter most likely


----------

